# Can depo provera cause infertility?



## Moodynut (Oct 2, 2013)

I had a contraceptive i injection (depo provera) 3 days ago and the side effects have been unbearable. Dizziness, headaches and nausea started shortly after and I haven't been able to eat without vomitting. I've also had abdominal pain, a rapid heart rate and pains in my limbs. I've been very depressed and anxious and I'm afraid it's going to damage my relationship (which is my first/only and very important to me). I'm also very anxious about the possible longer term effects on fertility, which I wasn't informed of. I was told there was an average delay to normal fertility of 6 months, but have read countless reports from users online saying their periods didn't return for several years or that they had complicated pregnancies. I wish I'd done more research in advance. I'm 19 and definitely want to have children. Would it be possible to induce ovulation sooner than it might otherwise return after the 3 months for which the contraceptive is effective and could detoxing or acupuncture be helpful?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd suggest you discuss this with your prescriber or speak with your local family planning clinic. For the majority of women there is no ongoing effect on fertility and periods return to normal once the hormones have left the body. However a small minority can have ongoing problems with periods for up to a year after stopping. There is no evidence that this contraceptive has any long term damaging effect on fertility. You may want to consider other options for contraceptive use if you have concerns over side effects though. 
There are reports that acupuncture can help to regulate periods however I don't know if it has an affect on depot contraception


----------

